# Looking for a story about Tabitha



## The Loch Ness Monster (Aug 26, 2007)

Hello all,
I am lloking for a story about a character named Tabitha- a cheerleader who gained a lot of weight in a short period of time by extreme eating, then had a huge gain at the end by taking a weight gain pill in front of a huge crowd. I think I originally saw it on Wren-spot, but I'm not sure. Please post a link if you know where this one can be found. Thanks. LNM


----------



## mollycoddles (Aug 28, 2007)

The story is called "Growing Cheerleader," and I second this post! This was one of my favorite stories and I wish I could read it again.


----------



## Vader7476 (Aug 28, 2007)

http://web.archive.org/web/20010625065555/wren-spot.com/Authors/BX1/outgrown.txt


----------



## Vader7476 (Aug 28, 2007)

This story is about voluptuous weight gain and breast growth. If youre into stories of 
one person controlling anothers weight gain, or feeding to immobility, dont bother 
reading this. Theres also no graphic sex, so if youre looking for that go no further. Oh, 
dont read this if youre not old enough or it would break any laws where you live and 
remember, this is just a fantasy. The story is based on a picture created by Johnny Swell. 
Thanks for the inspiration Mr. Swell. And last but not least, thanks to Wren for the web 
site that gives us a place to put this stuff.


Growing Cheerleader

Tabatha heard the roar of the crowd as she ran out on to the court, felt the swell of pride 
that male eyes were on her, one male in particular. She looked at the bench and in the 
huddle saw her romantic interest of over two years, the basketball teams guard, Steven. 
While the cheerleading rules stated no fraternizing between the players and cheerleaders, 
they had hit it off and become an item. They werent blatant about it, and no one said 
anything to them, but everyone knew what was going on. 

At 5 feet 3 inches tall and 120 pounds, Tabatha knew she was on the heavy side for a 
cheerleader. But her large bust demanded attention, and her nicely rounded hips and 
bottom balanced out her figure. Obviously, the hoots, hollers and cat calls that echoed 
from the stands with her name attached only served to excite her every time she hit the 
center court. Moans from the men in the audience were heard whenever she did her bump 
and grind routine in the striped, two piece spandex outfit that composed her uniform. As 
designed, the buttons down the front of her top appeared to be ready to burst as they 
restrained the heavy load of her breasts. A D cup in size, they swelled out in front of her 
and to her sides, visibly shaking with every step she took. Deep cleavage was visible 
between the gaps in the straining buttons. Her well padded rear end also quivered as she 
strutted her stuff, complementing the motion of her chest. 

As Tabatha ran back to the sidelines after the time-out she thought to herself, Even in the 
year 2045 men still like women to strut their stuff. She had fallen hard for Steven, 
although she wouldnt let him know just how much. She watched him as the coach broke 
the huddle, hoping he would look her way. Oddly, his eyes seemed to be focused 
somewhere in the stands, and she followed his gaze. Her eyes came to rest on a woman 
walking, or rather waddling, down the aisle toward her seat. Quickly looking back at 
Steven she noticed how his gaze lingered on the woman and immediately the green haze of 
envy clouded her thoughts. She looked back at the woman. She was large, no, very 
large, compared to Tabatha. While she had an hourglass figure, her boobs were absolutely 
immense, quivering and swaying with each step she took. Each breast was almost the size 
of one of the basketballs that littered the sidelines, sticking out so far the woman could not 
see down for each step, and had to feel her way. They extended well beyond her sides and 
touched her fleshy, plump arms. Her torso tapered inward to a thick waist, then flared out 
dramatically to wide, rounded hips then led to thick, shapely thighs and calves. Her belly 
was rounded, making her look like she was pregnant, but this belly was the result of 
calories. There was a glow of self-confidence about the woman, she was obviously 
completely secure in her body. The tight clothing she wore left no doubt that she had a 
tremendous hourglass figure dominated by those massive, quivering, fat filled breasts. 

Looking back at Steve she noticed his breath caught in his throat as the woman turned in 
profile to enter her seat and her breasts projected out a foot past her plump belly. That 
bastard, she thought. How could he stare at a woman like that, and a wave of 
emotions swept over her.

Since adolescence had begun to change her body into the curves she now possessed, 
Tabatha had always had to fight to keep her weight under control. In fact, she envied a 
woman of that size that felt so confident in herself that she carried her body that way. 
Every year for the last five years, in the off season, Tabatha would spend a week just 
pigging out, sitting down and eating until she could eat no more, then at the end of the 
week start to diet to get the weight she had gained as a result of her indulgences off again. 
During last years off season she had taken an extended vacation, staying alone in a cabin 
that belonged to her family. Knowing no one would be around to monitor her was 
strangely exciting to Tabatha as she unpacked the car, including enough food to feed a 
family of five for a month. Alone, with no outside influence, she intended to she just how 
fat she could become in a week. 

In previous years the results of her weeks eating were always the same, her breasts 
seemed to receive the largest percentage of fat she gained, usually growing two cup sizes 
in the process. But as Tabatha ate and ate and ate that week she watched her body swell 
and fatten as it never had before. Three days into the week she had to stop wearing a bra 
because her boobs became just too large to fit in her largest bra, she suspected they had 
grown larger faster than in the previous years. They swelled out from the top, underneath 
and the sides of the cups, threatening to burst the clasps as the weight on the shoulder 
straps became noticeably heavier. She was very turned on by the feel of her swelling 
breasts rubbing against the shirts she wore as she walked around the cabin clad in a t-shirt 
and panties. They swayed and bounced as she strode through the cabin, usually with some 
fattening food in her hands. By the fifth day they were clearly larger than she had ever 
imagined they could become. Tabatha would lift their heavy mass, and push them 
together noticing the deep, massive cleavage they formed. Standing only in panties in 
front of the mirror she noticed how her bottom had also grown rounder and much more 
plush, her panties riding up each cheek as it became too large for the sheer material to 
cover. Tabatha watched her belly, normally filled with food, stick out further and further 
each day, causing the front of her panties to roll down as fat accumulated on her stomach. 
Her belly button became deeper, giving her a strange thrill as she pushed her belly out 
even further and imagined what being truly fat would be like.


----------



## Vader7476 (Aug 28, 2007)

After seven days of eating more food than she would have ever thought possible, Tabatha 
felt very satisfied as she looked at her newly fattened body. Stepping on the scales at the 
end of the seventh day the counter stopped at 152 pounds. Her breasts were immense, 
and her hips were wide and round. Turning before a mirror to see her rounded body from 
every angle Tabatha noticed how she almost looked pregnant the way her belly protruded 
and swelled outward. Her bottom had grown considerably and she noticed how round it 
had become. Even sitting had taken on a different feel as Tabatha noticed she now rode 
higher in the chair due to the swelling of her backside. Small rolls of fat formed along her 
sides and waist, and Tabatha watched her entire body jiggle with movement. For fun she 
tried her largest bra on, or attempted to. Her breasts were so large that almost half of 
their mass would not even fit in the cups and she could not begin to hook the clasps on it. 
Truly excited by what she saw, Tabatha was reluctant to lose the weight she had gained. 
But she did, and it had taken her weeks of serious dieting and working out to lose the over 
thirty pounds of sexy curves that had grown on her. At the age of thirty her bodys 
metabolism was beginning to slow, making weight gain easier and taking it off harder.

At times as she slept in the cabin that week she even had dreams of letting it all go, and 
just eating to her hearts content. In her dreams she would become fat, round and 
extremely buxom, with buttons popping, bras breaking and seams splitting as her body 
rapidly fattened while she ate anything she wanted. Tabatha knew she enjoyed her breasts 
as her favorite body part, and wanted them to be as large as possible, dominating her 
figure until they were larger than beach balls as she became fatter and fatter. But then she 
would wake, and reality would set in. After all, she would think, men dont like fat 
women.

But here she was, confronted with the man she loved staring at a woman that must have 
weighed more than two hundred twenty pounds. What the hell is going on here, 
Tabatha thought. For a brief instant she imagined herself that fat, with that figure, or a 
fatter figure with boobs the size of bean bag chairs, having Steve stare at her and she was 
strangely aroused before the shrill sound of the air horn brought her back to the game. 
But she did not forget what she had witnessed.

That weekend Tabatha and Steven were on a long, quiet walk through a nature preserve a 
couple of hours from the city. A popular place with folks from the city, the trails were 
populated with walkers, but not crowded. Everyone had the feel that the park was there 
just for them. While technology in the twenty-first century had improved the environment 
to some degree, the cities were even more crowded than in the past and both Tabatha and 
Steven liked to get out to the country whenever they found the time.

You seem quiet, T, Steven said as they walked up a wooded slope, whats the 
problem

Tabatha shrugged, not really wanting to let Steven know what she had seen at the game 
two nights ago, but still very bothered by her feelings about it.

Come on, you know you cant keep something from me.

Tabatha put a pout on her sensuous lips, Yes I can.

Steven smiled, Okay, I didnt really want to know what was bothering you.

Tabatha playfully slugged Steven in the shoulder, considering whether to open her 
observations up for discussion. Finally, she decided to plunge ahead. Okay, Ill tell 
you.

The couple found a secluded clearing surrounded by trees off the trail and sat comfortably 
in the grass, the sunlight filtering through the leaves overhead.

Tabatha looked Steven in the eyes, uncertain how to begin explaining what she had seen 
and how it made her feel. Im just going to come off looking silly, she thought as she 
wrestled with her emotions. Finally, as Steven sat patiently looking at her, she began.

Umm, at the last game I noticed you during one of the time-outs, while you were in the 
huddle.

Well, Im happy you notice me, Steven interjected, trying to keep the mood upbeat as 
he noticed how serious Tabatha was.

Well, it wasnt just you I noticed, but someone you were looking at, too. Someone in the 
stands. Tabatha let her voice trail off, wondering if Steven knew what she was talking 
about, and what his reaction would be.

Stevens expression changed, telling Tabatha he knew exactly what she was talking about. 

So, Ive got to ask you straight out, do you like fat women I mean, find them 
attractive 

Tabatha watched as Stevens eyes looked beyond her, then at the grass, then back up to 
her own eyes. 

Are you sure you really want an answer Ive never told anyone else before, and Im 
sure youre going to be shocked.

I guess thats answer enough, Tabatha sighed. But how, I mean, guys are supposed to 
like thin women. Thats why we diet so hard. Do you know how fat women would get if 
they didnt always eat salads

Steven laughed. I think about that all the time, actually. I cant tell you why, and I know 
what guys are SUPPOSED to like in a womans figure, but I just think that plump women 
are more attractive. An hourglass figure, no matter how large, is the sexiest look a 
woman can have.

I see Tabatha responded, her mind swirling with the emotions she had felt the last time 
she let herself fatten up. So what about me, what do you find attractive about me, in a 
physical sense

You are something special, more than just a physical attraction to me. I love the time I 
spend with you and how our personalities connect.

Tabatha pouted again, Youre not answering the question.

And I think you would have a tremendous hourglass figure if you gained any weight. I 
mean, you already have large breasts, rounded hips and a nice, round butt. Why do you 
think I offer to run out and get you a Sunday or a shake whenever you ask

Tabathas head began to swim, the true impact of their conversation beginning to sink in. 
Then she started to laugh. Are you saying, youve been trying to make me fat Weve 
been dating for over two years and youve been trying to fatten me up all that time As 
she laughed Tabatha realized she was suddenly very hungry. Do you know how many fat 
cheerleaders are on the squad

You wouldnt have to be on the squad, Steven responded, his voice suddenly quiet and 
serious. Ive been waiting for the right time, but I may as well let you know now. I was 
planning on asking you to marry me during half time next Friday. Ah, um, then you 
wouldnt have to worry about staying on the squad if you gained a few pounds.

Tears welled up in Tabathas eyes and she leaned forward to hug Steven. Well, you 
ruined that surprise, didnt you, she laughed through the tears. But lets pretend this 
conversation didnt take place and you can still ask me then. And in the meantime, Ill eat 
all the fattening food I can. She patted her belly, I cant disappoint the man I love.

On the way back to the city Tabatha had Steven drive through a fast food restaurant, 
ordering three super-sized meals. As they drove back into town she proceeded to 
consume all of the meals, a tingle running through her body as she felt her stomach fill to 
capacity with food. Halfway through the basket ball season, this was not something she 
ever let herself do. She watched Steven watch her eat, a sexual leer on his features. His 
gaze even added to her turn on, prodding her to continue to eat even when she began to 
feel full. Her pants became confining as she continued to eat, and Tabatha finally undid 
the button and partially unzipped her pants. She could feel her stuffed abdomen swell 
outward in relief to the freedom she had provided it, though the view of her protruding 
belly was hidden from her view by her large breasts. But watching Stevens face as she 
undid the zipper and felt her belly burst forth let her know it must round and full. Steven 
placed his hand on her belly as she continue to eat, his palm sweaty against her skin.

This is just a thought, Tabatha said between bites, but I could probably gain twenty 
pounds between now and the game, just to give you an idea what youre in for after we 
get married, I mean. But youd have to stay away during the week, so the new curves are 
a surprise.

A smile spread from ear to ear on Stevens face, and words caught in his throat. I cant 
believe what a great day this is. So tell me, why are you so receptive to this, you never 
struck me as a girl who would let herself gain weight.

As Tabatha explained her yearly weight gain ritual, Stevens smile became even broader. 
She even described what she thought she would look like in her spandex cheerleading 
outfit with another twenty pounds of curves piled onto her short frame. The perspiration 
that broke out on Stevens forehead let her know she had struck a nerve. She also knew 
her breasts would swell more than any other part of her body as she fattened herself, and 
that sent a tingle down her spine. Watching Stevens face Tabatha began drinking her 
large soft drink, letting the fluid and carbonation fill her already swollen belly. She could 
feel it expand under Stevens large hand, becoming rounder and plumper with each gulp. 
Stevens eyes widen as she reached for the second drink and continued to inhale the soft 
drink. A grating sound started as her fattening belly began forcing her zipper further 
down and she could feel her belly continue to surge outward with each swallow. Her own 
pulse quickened as she imagined what she would look like in a weeks time. Unknown to 
Steven, she planned to far exceed the twenty pound gain she had hinted at, but first she 
needed to contact a friend from collage that she knew could help her.

As they pulled up to Tabathas condo and into the attached garage she looked at Steven, 
and knew he was the right man for her to spend the rest of her life with. Even if he didnt 
want her fat and round and buxom. But he did, and that was just a bonus that Tabatha 
intended to collect on. Standing from the car she felt the full effects of the huge meal she 
had eaten, and cradled her stuffed belly with her hands. She could swear it was swaying 
with the new girth it had gained during the ride home. Walking into the living room she 
gasped as she saw her reflection in the mirror, she looked four months pregnant the way 
her belly stuck out from the unzipped pants. Steven looked on with wordless wonder, his 
eyes sending a message Tabatha loved to receive. Groaning inwardly she pushed her belly 
out as far as she could and patted it. 

This is just the start, big guy, I hope I dont disappoint you. 

She walked up to Steven and pressed her large breasts and swollen belly into him. Give 
me a hug good bye, because this may the last time you can get those long arms all the way 
around me. 

Steven laughed as he hugged her and they kissed. Now get out of here, and Ill see you 
in a week, she laughed.

As Stevens car backed out of the driveway and headed down the road Tabatha picked up 
the phone and called the one person she knew could help her in her quest to become truly 
round, fat and extremely buxom. After a brief conversation with her friend she went to 
her bedroom, put on a pair of sweats that were normally baggy, went back to the garage 
and hopped gingerly into her car. As Tabatha sat she could feel her distended, swollen 
belly lightly rub against the tops of her thighs through the sweat pants and a tingle of 
excitement ran through her. She started the car, backed out and headed down the road, 
her imagination running wild.

It was nearly midnight before Tabatha return to her condo, the majority of that time spent 
trying to convince her disbelieving friend to help her out. Finally, her friend consented and 
complied with Tabathas requests. On her way home she stopped at a grocery store and 
filled two shopping carts with her favorite fattening treats. She also stopped at the health 
club she belonged to and purchased four two gallon containers of the weight gain powder 
bodybuilders used. 

This ought to do the trick, Tabatha mused as she unloaded the contents of her shopping 
spree from the car and hauled it into her kitchen. Surveying the food she wondered if it 
would last until the game, or would she need to have more delivered. Exhausted from the 
days activities, especially what her college friend had put her through, Tabatha spooned 
ice cream into her blender, added enough weight gain powder for 6000 calories, and hit 
the on button. The blenders whir lulled her into a daydream where she imagined what she 
would look like in a weeks time. In her mind she saw herself in her cheerleading outfit, 
her hips wide and curving and her bottom round and plump, stretching the spandex to its 
limits. Her belly was rounded and her belly button deep, the curve of her fattening 
stomach starting just below her breasts, swelling out and curving back in just above her 
crotch. A roll of fat hanging out around the top of the spandex bottoms accentuated her 
growing figure. But my breasts, she imagined, her body tingling at the thought, huge, 
fat, round boobs, extending past my sides and the size of volley balls. In her mind they 
swelled fatter and rounder, like growing balloons, until the buttons of her top began to 
pop one at a time and her cleavage began to push out the opening in the top. As her 
breasts continued to fatten they pushed out from under the top and it stretched to an 
almost transparent state. Finally, with a loud ripping sound the seams split and her 
massive, watermelon sized breasts sprang fee, quivering with growth. Tabatha was 
surprised at the intensity of her daydream, her pulse and breathing rapid as she pushed the 
blenders stop button. She raised the two quart blender container to her mouth and began 
to drink, slowly at first, then faster as she felt her belly fill with the calorie laden contents. 
She felt her belly rustle under the sweat shirt top she had on as it expanded with the shake. 
Half way through the shake she began to feel full, but wanting to fill out her body as much 
as possible she continue on. Placing her free hand on her belly she could feel it move 
outward as she continue to drink and a sexual shudder ran through her body. Tabatha 
imagined her entire body growing fatter as she swallowed, and she kept drinking until the 
last of the shake was gone. She put the blender container down and placed her hands 
around and under her swollen stomach. Walking to the mirror in the living room she 
pulled off the sweat pants and shirt, and was shocked at what she saw. Her belly stuck 
out even further than when she had first arrived home with Steven earlier in the day after 
consuming three super-sized meals. She patted it and watched a small tremor of motion 
move through her body, eventually causing her large, round, heavy breasts to jiggle. 
Tabatha could swear she already saw a change in her body, her breasts swelling up out of 
the top of her lace bra resulting in a deeper, longer cleavage. Satisfied with the days 
events she shut off the lights and headed to the bedroom where she quickly fell asleep.


----------



## Vader7476 (Aug 28, 2007)

The next morning Tabatha got up, stripped and stepped on the scale in the bathroom. The 
counter steadied on 124. Not bad for a days work, she thought, knowing the weight 
gain powder would really help her fatten up more quickly. Putting on only shorts and a t-
shirt she headed to the kitchen and whipped up another shake, this time putting in 8000 
calories of powder in the mixture. While she drank the contents Tabatha pulled out 
hashbrowns, bacon and eggs and whipped up a breakfast large enough for two people. 
She finished the shake as the breakfast finished cooking, her belly straining from the load it 
now carried, and headed for the kitchen table. Her belly was already so full from the 
shake it seemed to sway as she walked and Tabatha wondered if she could finish the food 
she had cooked. As she sat in the chair Tabathas stuffed belly pressed hard against the 
waist band of her shorts, a small roll of fat pushing over the front. Slowly she began to eat 
the meal before her, feeling her already over stressed stomach press more firmly against 
the waist band of her shorts. Not even half way through the meal the button on the shorts 
popped as her expanding abdomen pressed against it with increasing pressure. The 
popping of the button startled Tabatha, but sent a sexual arc of electricity through her. 
With less pressure on her belly she began to eat faster, feeling her belly slide out against 
the open waist band of the shorts. Finally, the zipper began to slide down as even more 
pressure was applied against it by her stomach, the grating sound exciting Tabatha even 
more. Thoroughly stuffed she finished the last of the meal, pushed back from the table, 
and attempted to stand. Startled at how much food was in her, Tabatha had to hold her 
belly to reduce the pressure she felt and she knew it was sticking out even further than the 
previous night. 

Moving to the living room Tabatha stood in front of the mirror yet again and lifted the t-
shirt to get a good view of her body. She looked at someone in the mirror she did not 
recognize, but the image smiling back had a smile on her face. Her belly was fat, swollen 
and round, extending outward in front of her. Holy shit, she thought, Im gaining 
weight faster than at the cabin last year. As Tabatha turned she noted the cheeks of her 
butt peaked out from under the legs of her very short shorts, her butt was noticeably 
rounder. The backside of the shorts she wore were tighter across her growing cheeks, 
indicating that all portions of her figure were benefiting from the food she was eating. 
Tabatha laid on the floor and looked at her reflection. Her tummy was so stuffed with 
food it did not flatten out, but stuck up proudly. Looking at her reflection, Tabatha fell 
asleep. When she awoke about two hours later she returned to the kitchen, made another 
fattening shake, and a light snack. The day turned into a blur of eating and laying down, 
then eating again. As she headed off to bed that night she stripped off her cloths and 
climbed under the covers. Patting her swollen stomach she estimated she had eaten 25000 
calories that day. That over doubled her previous record and she chuckled as the fell 
asleep.

The next morning Tabatha could feel her entire body jiggle as she climbed out of the bed 
and padded to the bathroom. After showering she weighed herself and was pleasantly 
surprised to find she had gained seven more pounds. Looking in the mirror she noted how 
her entire body was becoming more corpulent, and that her breasts were noticeably larger. 
The rest of the week continued in a constant rotation of eating and resting and Tabatha 
watched her body fatten exactly as she had hoped it would. Her hips and butt swelled, 
become softer and more curvaceous. Her thighs and calves also swelled fuller with the 
weight she gained and her belly became rounder and plumper. Running her hands over her 
body she was spurred on as she became fatter and sexier, each added pound and inch 
making her feel more feminine. 

After five days she had gained forty-five pounds, and could no longer fit into any cloths 
she owned. Her breasts had become massive, nearly doubling in size over the five days. 
Tabatha became excited as she realized she was fatter than she had ever been in her life. 
As she looked down she saw her breasts extend out in front of her and to her sides for 
what seemed like forever. She lifted their mass and was excited by their weight and 
volume. Even using two hands she could not completely get her hands to cover the girth 
of one fat filled breast. They stuck well out beyond her rounded belly, beginning to rest 
on the top of the shelf of fat her stomach created. Tabatha was in heaven as she looked at 
her transformed figure in the mirror. 

I know at least one guy who likes fat chicks, she chucked as she saw how large her 
hourglass figure was becoming.

With one day to go before the game she vowed to gain as much weight as possible to 
really surprise Steven. He had called several times during the week, but she would not 
even hint at what she had accomplished. She laughed each time she hung up the phone, 
knowing she was driving Steven crazy with anticipation. Calling a delivery service she 
asked them deliver two cases of the weight gain powder she had been using. An hour 
later she answered a knock at the door clad in a bikini, her largest, stretched to it limits. 
The bikini bottoms were hidden under the roll of her belly, and the top barely covered the 
ends of her swollen, fat laden breasts. They swelled out the top, sides and bottom of the 
material. The size of volley balls, they never stopped quivering as Tabatha opened the 
door. The delivery man, about seventeen years old, looked to Tabatha like he almost 
stopped breathing as he gazed at her rounded body. His eyes zoomed in on her deep, dark 
cleavage that welled up from the center of the top she wore. She stood with her hands on 
her wide, flaring hips, enjoying the reaction she was getting from the young man.

Um, heres your order, maam, the delivery boy said as he brought the two cases into 
the living room. Where would you like them

Tabatha stood in profile, letting the lad see just how far out in front of her those massive 
breasts actually stood. She inhaled deeply, thoughtfully, letting her belly and lungs expand 
and filling her body out even more. Her breasts strained the top, the strings beginning to 
make noises as the stitching holding them to the cups made slight tearing sounds. The 
bikini bottom rolled further down as her belly expanded and the back of the bottoms slid 
between the cheeks of her butt. Lets see, how about in the kitchen. 

Tabatha nearly laughed out loud as the young mans eyes widened as her body swelled 
with air. She followed him into the kitchen as he set the cases of powder on the table. He 
held out the sheet for her to sign. Tabatha took it, laid it on the table and leaned forward 
over it to sign it. Beads of sweat broke out on the delivery mans face as he watched her 
massive boobs shift under the minuscule top. After signing she looked up at him, a smile 
on her round face.

Are you okay, she asked, you seem to be sweating all of a sudden

The delivery lad merely shook his head yes, unable to speak. Moving back to the door of 
the condo the seventeen year old looked at Tabathas voluptuous, fat figure, then the 
weight gain powder order, a light of recognition flashing on his face.

Please excuse me for asking, and please dont be insulted by this, but are you getting fat, 
like, on purpose Tabatha noticed the young mans breathing was fast and heavy as he 
asked. the question.

She faced him, pushing her fat belly out as far as she could, then patted her round stomach 
and smiled as a wave of motion moved through her body, Im not insulted at all. And 
yes, Im getting as fat as I can for the man Im going to marry soon. Are you shocked

Standing in the door the delivery man smiled broadly. No, I think its really cool, you 
getting fat, I mean. If you dont mind my saying, you look really great.

Thanks, Tabatha said with the utmost sincerity. More fat chicks need to hear that, so 
dont be shy about letting them know.

She gave the delivery man a large tip, and smiled as she watched him back out of the 
driveway.

Well, I guess there are a few men out there that like a woman with curves.

Returning to the kitchen Tabatha began mixing up batch after batch of the weight gain 
powder, drinking it until her belly was so full she could not move, then resting and 
beginning again as soon as she could. As she drank she sat on the floor of her living 
room, her legs spread wide to make room for her growing belly between them. With each 
shake she consumed Tabatha could feel it rub further out on the tops of her thickening 
thighs. She figured each batch was worth about 9000 calories, and she was able to drink 
one two quart shake an hour. By noon she could already feel the effects of the over 
30000 calories she had consumed by then. Her breasts had grown noticeably, their tops 
riding closer to her face as she looked down at them, and the cleavage she saw was 
becoming longer and deeper. As Tabatha finished one drink the straps finally popped 
loose, letting the top drop away and her very massive breasts swing free. Standing in front 
of the mirror she noticed the changes from just that morning in her figure. Her hips and 
bottom were larger, complemented by her thick thighs and calves. Her face was round, 
and a full double chin had developed. Her arms were plump and soft. Tabatha marveled 
at her belly, which now looked as though she was nearly nine months pregnant. It was 
round, jiggling and beautiful. But her breasts still easily dominated her figure. Even as 
round as her belly had become, her fat, quivering boobs stuck out over a foot beyond it. 
Tabatha was very excited by the changes she saw and hoped Steven would be surprised 
when he finally saw her. 

Tabatha continued to stuff her belly with the weight gain formula, feeling even the bikini 
bottoms beginning to strain as her body swelled with fat. Finally, by six in the evening, her 
hips, belly and butt had filled out so much the small strings holding her bikini bottoms 
together ripped and the small garment dropped to the floor. This proof of her rapid 
weight gain thrilled Tabatha, and she force herself to drink until she felt ready to burst. By 
10 p.m. Tabatha could drink no more, and headed to the scales in the bathroom to find out 
just what she had accomplished that day. Stepping on the scales Tabatha made a mental 
note to send a thank you letter to her friend, or better yet, take her out to dinner in 
appreciation for her help. As the scales indicator came to a halt even Tabatha was 
surprised by the new numbers. In the fourteen hours she had done almost nothing but 
drink her weight gain formula she had gone from 166 pounds to 189 pounds. On her 5 
3 frame the change was dramatic. A gain of almost seventy pounds in less than a week 
and Tabatha felt a thrill of emotion run through her. Thoroughly stuffed she headed off 
to bed, wondering what Stevens, and the cheerleading squads, reaction would be to her 
new, fat hourglass figure. With each step her entire body jiggled, her massive bosom 
swaying. Her breasts not only extended out in front of her, but well past her sides. As 
they swayed they easily touched each arm. Sliding under the covers she looked toward 
her feet, and was astonished to she what looked like two mountains beneath the sheets 
where her breasts were. 

Oh, my, was all she could think as she viewed breasts that loomed in front of her. 

Even laying down they stuck up almost a foot and were so wide she felt them spill onto 
her arms. She shimmied her body and watched them sway and tremble with motion, their 
sensitive skin rubbing against the sheets and causing her to gasp with the sensation. She 
felt the sheet move across her round belly with the motion of her mountainous breasts, 
actually able to feel the sheet draw across her now very deep belly button. Her entire 
body was awake with sensations she became enthralled with. The fatter Tabatha became 
the more she knew it was right for her, and the more confident she became in herself. 
Finally, as the emotional and sexual thrills abated, Tabatha drifted off to sleep knowing 
tomorrow would be an interesting day, especially with the one surprise she had left.

The next day Tabatha called Steven after she woke up, letting him know she would meet 
him at half-time of the game that night, but would not come out before that. When he 
asked if she had gained much weight her only response was, I dont think youll be too 
disappointed, Ive gained a few pounds. After hanging up she slid from under the covers 
and as she stood marveled at how fat she had become. While sleeping the weight gain 
formula had continued its work and she was sure she had gained a few more pounds. The 
scales confirmed that yet another five pounds had filled out her plump, rounded figure. 
Tabatha fixed breakfast, the went out to lounge on the back porch, eating a meal that 
would normally have fed three people, and taking in the sun. She wore only cutoff pair of 
sweat pants that belonged to Steven and were stretched past their limited by her expansive 
lower body. As she sat Tabatha noticed how soft the wooden chair seemed beneath her 
round, fat bottom. It nicely balanced out the massive bust she now sported and Tabatha 
took a great deal of pride in how well she had filled out. The top she wore was also 
Stevens, but it was stretched so tight it barely covered half way down her breasts. She 
cut a slit in the front beginning at the collar and going about a third of the way down the 
shirt. Her fat, rounded breasts were somewhere between the size of volley balls and 
watermelons, and they swelled up from the slit she had made, and extended below the 
shirts bottom, resting on her Budda like belly. The sun warmed her skin as she continued 
to eat, luxuriating in her new figure. This was the first time she had ventured out into the 
back yard since beginning her weight gain quest, giving her neighbors their first view of 
her. 

The woman who lived next door was an exercise freak, constantly worrying about her 
body fat and often complaining to Tabatha about her weight. To Tabatha she had always 
looked anorexic, and she wondered what the womans reaction would be to her fattened 
figure. She didnt wait long to find out. Tabatha had eaten about half of her breakfast 
when her neighbor walked out the back door, and stopped dead in her tracks as she stared 
at Tabatha. Smiling, Tabatha waved calmly at the skinny female.

Hi, how are you this morning, she asked between bites. Its such a wonderful day I 
wanted to get a little sun.

Hi, Tabatha, the woman stammered. Umm, you are Tabatha, right. Not some 
relative

No, its me, why do you ask

Well, ahh, you look like youve gained a little weight. Are you sick, or something. 
Tabathas neighbor moved closer, drawn by her curiosity over the stunningly fat woman 
she saw eating as she lounged in the sun. 

Sick, no. Im just trying to get fat, or fatter, to be honest. Ive gained over seventy 
pounds this week. Tabatha inhaled deeply, letting her body expand with air again and 
watched for the reaction as her belly and breasts swelled. I was really tired of dieting and 
just decided to stop and eat to my hearts content. And besides, Im marrying a man who 
likes me fat.

You have got to be kidding, her neighbor responded in horror, a look of revulsion on 
her angular face. You want to get fat. Thats disgusting.

Tabatha set her plate down and stood, her incredible breasts swaying under her shirt as she 
walked closer to the boyish looking female. She looked calmly at her neighbor. No, 
disgusting is making a womans figure look like a boys, starving yourself to fit the ideals 
of a society that attempts to control how you look, think and feel. Ive just quit following 
the marketing propaganda Pied Piper.

She then turned, picked up the plate of food, and walked back into the house, feeling 
completely free for the first time in her life. As the day progressed Tabatha snacked, 
beginning to wonder how the spandex cheerleading uniform would fit her now. Getting it 
out of the closet she began to struggle into the bottoms. They normally ran from just 
under her belly button to her ankles, and as Tabatha worked them over her lower body she 
marveled at the ability of spandex to stretch. Each of her thighs had doubled in width, her 
calves now nearly as thick as her thighs had been less than a week ago. After half an hour 
she had the bottom half of her uniform on. As she looked at herself in the mirror she 
could see the normally white garment was nearly transparent as it stretched across the 
swelling curves of her lower body. Her belly rolled over the top of the waist band and a 
roll of fat peaked over the entire waist. Tabathas bottom looked like a volley ball had 
been cut in half and forced into the back of the outfit. As Tabatha took a step she could 
see her cheeks move in a quivering motion. Her belly rounded out in front of her, looking 
like half a basketball had been forced in the front of the straining garment. Flaring hips 
threatened to roll the sides of the garment down and Tabatha found that she need to move 
slowly to allow the spandex to stretch to its full capacity.

Turning and looking at her reflection in a mirror Tabatha smiled at the figure she now 
sported. Her breasts, still naked, were large, round and fat, quivering as she turned. 
Picking up the spandex top, Tabatha knew she would have to work hard to get it on. The 
growth of her bust had easily outpaced the rest of her voluptuous body and she could only 
guess what cup size she must need now. Looking down at them they seemed to spread 
out in front of her forever and she was impressed with how heavy they were. Her plump 
arms could not encircle the front of her boobs and touch. She cradled her arms under 
them and lifted them together, the result being what looked to her like ten feet of 
cleavage, deep, long and inviting, swelling up almost to her chin. Thrilled with her fat, 
massive bust Tabatha began to struggle into the now very small top. 

Nearly twenty minutes later she had the top on, or as much as it possibly could be. 
Tabatha had needed to unbutton the first couple of buttons along the front of the top, and 
a tremendous amount of her boobs swelled up out of the opening. The top dug into the 
rolls of fat along her sides and each arm. Tabatha was certain a rapid movement or a deep 
breath would split the over-stressed garment at the seams. Surveying herself a final time 
in the bedroom mirror, and very pleased with what she saw, Tabatha slowly walked into 
the bathroom and opened the medicine cabinet. Removing a small pouch with a single, 
large white pill in it she deposited the packet into her purse. Finally, in the living room she 
got out a sweat suit she had bought on her way home from the grocery store last 
Saturday, a size twenty-two, and put it on. The sweat suit stretched across her flaring 
curves and hugged her massive body, she could only zip the front of the top up half way, 
her breasts were so large they pushed past the limits of the garment. Satisfied all was in 
order Tabatha headed to her car, got in, and drove off to the stadium, a hint of 
anticipation coursing through her.


----------



## Vader7476 (Aug 28, 2007)

Showing her photo id to the guard as she entered the stadium Tabatha suppressed a grin 
as the guard, whom she had gotten to know on a first name basis over the years, gawked 
at her now voluptuous hour glass figure that even the sweat suit could not hide. As she 
entered the stadium she found a vacant office to hide in, wanting to keep herself out of 
sight until game time. She listened as the noise level in the stadium increased while the 
fans found their way to their seats. As the start of the game approached, Tabatha slowly 
worked her way to the stadium floor, staying in the shadows. The lights went low as the 
stadium announcer began calling out the names of players, each of them running out into 
the light trained on the center of the court. Steven joined his team mates, but seemed 
distracted. Only Tabatha knew the reason for his seemingly wandering gaze about the 
stadium. For the first half Tabatha remained hidden, not letting anyone know who she 
was. Her cheerleading squad members seemed off, the lack of her presence clearly 
missed. As the clock wound down on the first half, Tabatha carefully slid out her sweat 
suit, the spandex cheerleading uniform accentuating the plump, hourglass figure and 
massive bosom she now sported. As the buzzer sounded for the half Steven worked his 
way out onto the center of the court, a microphone in his hand. Almost nervously he 
began to speak into it.

Hi everyone. Tonights sort of a special night. You see, theres someone Ive been 
seeing for a while now, someone special to me. And, well, Id like you to help me do 
something tonight. You all know her as Tabatha, one of the cheerleaders on the squad, 
and Id like your help in asking her to marry me tonight. Stevens voice gained more 
strength and confidence as he went on. Will all of you help me do that

The crowd yell back, Yes in a resounding echo through the stadium.

Great, Steven yelled back, his confidence continuing to grow. Now, I know Tabatha is 
here in the stadium tonight, but shes kind of shy about this and needs your 
encouragement to come out. Will you help me call her name

A low tone sounded in the audience, three syllables, chanted over and over, growing in 
volume. Tabatha, Tabatha, Tabatha....

The volume continued to increase, and Tabatha could feel tears well up in her eyes. 
Slowly, almost fearfully, she moved out from the shadows, and toward the court. As she 
broke through the crowd, and Steven finally saw and recognized her, her fears 
immediately vanished. Steven looked at her plump, fattened body, his face split into a 
wide grin, and he ran toward Tabatha, meeting her at the free-throw line. He threw his 
arms around her as the crowd broke into an applause. Then, getting down on one knee he 
held Tabathas hand and spoke into the microphone, Tabatha, will you marry me, and 
spend the rest of your life with me

Tabatha wiped tears from her eyes and nodded yes. The crowd cheered in response, a 
thunderous roar deafening everyone in the stadium. Unheard by the crowd Tabatha spoke 
closely to Stevens ear. So, do you like what you see

Now Steven nodded his head yes, his grin growing wider. 

Am I too fat, or do you want me even bigger, Tabatha cooed into his ear, already 
knowing the answer.

Steven mouthed the word Bigger back at her. 

Tabatha uncovered the pill she had brought with her from her condo, and held it up in 
front of Stevens face. Youre absolutely sure

Steven nodded yes with a great deal of enthusiasm.

Tabatha popped the pill in her mouth, and swallowed. Within seconds Tabatha began to 
feel a tingling in her body, a wave that swept through her. I hope my friend knew what 
she was doing, she thought as pressure began to build in her. This was her final surprise, 
a suggestion of her college roommate that would add over 100 pounds to her weight. 
Slowly, she could feel her body begin to expand, the now greedy fat cells in her body 
swelling with even more fat. Tabatha, already only able to see her massive bust, noticed 
that it began to move outward in all directions, to each side, forward and up through the 
unbuttoned portion of the uniform top.

To Steven, and everyone else with a view, it looked like Tabatha was being inflated with 
fat like a balloon. Her entire body began to grow, her breasts swelling to immense 
proportions, rounder, wider, higher. Soon they were the size of watermelons, their weight 
and size growing at an unbelievable rate. Her hips and butt also increased rapidly in size 
and her already round belly became rounder and rounder. Fat rolled out over the waist 
band of spandex pants, and the seams began to make tearing sounds as her body continued 
to become fatter every second. Tabatha found it necessary to move her legs apart as her 
thighs pressed against her other. Tabatha watched as her breasts grew past watermelon 
size, and continued to fatten even further. A button popped open as the pressure of her 
growing bust line overcame it, then another popped. Massive amounts of cleavage and 
breast swelled up from the increasing opening. Tabatha rubbed her plump fingers along 
the sides of her breasts, quivering with the sensation of growth. She soon was unable to 
reach even the front of her boobs they had become so large, able to only touch their sides.

And I thought they looked huge under the sheets last night, Tabatha thought as they 
continued to fatten and over doubled the size she had been impressed with the night 
before. 

Tabatha gave up trying to touch the front of her breasts in any way, settling for holding 
her belly as it continued to inflate. It felt like she was carrying quadruplets as her belly 
expanded to unimaginable size. It inched out under her fingers, swelling with more and 
more fat as the pill continued to fill her figure out to monstrous hourglass proportions. 
Tabatha looked back her at boobs, they were larger than any she had ever seen, or 
imagined. Now the size of beachballs, very large beach balls, they quivered and shook as 
the growth continued. Tabatha turned her head to look at her sides, and noticed her 
massive, flaring hips. Looking over her shoulder she saw an ass that was nearly as large as 
her bust. Beside herself with glee as she watched and felt her body fatten even more, 
Tabatha looked at the expression of disbelief and worship in Stevens eyes as her body 
grew. She turned before him, letting him get the full effect of the weight gain as her body 
continue to be filled with greater amounts of fat. With each movement her body quivered 
with motion. After what seemed like forever, the growth began to slow. Finally, while 
Tabatha wondered how the spandex had held up, her body stabilized. She walked up to 
Steven, pressing her huge breasts and belly against him. She had grown so round, buxom 
and plump that he tried to put his arms around her, but could not. Her breasts stood over 
two feet out in front of her round, fat belly, with nearly that much cleavage showing 
through the opening in the front of her shirt. As Tabatha assessed her new body she 
mused that her breasts must weight more that she used to weight before she started on her 
quest to fatten up. They were each over a yard wide and extended a great distance past 
her plump sides. Patting the side of one Tabatha felt a wave of motion run through her 
entire body.

Im going to like this quite a bit, she thought. Looking at Steven she spoke, a smile on 
her face, Am I too fat now, she laughed.

Nope. Just about right, but maybe a few more pounds would help that small bust line of 
yours. 

Tabatha punched him playfully, Be careful what you ask for... she cautioned. Happy 
with the body she had , she wasnt sure if it was quite big enough, but it was fine for now.

Steven and Tabatha suddenly realized that they were standing in front of a stadium of fans, 
fans that had become quiet during Tabathas fattening. She took the microphone from 
Steven and looked up into the crowd. I want you all to know that I did this for myself, 
and my man. I was tired of starving myself, and tired of trying to be something Im not. 
Im fat, I like being fat, and thats it. Ill be retiring from the cheerleading squad now, the 
uniform has gotten a little tight. A sprinkling of laughter came from the stands. 

Then a voice in the crowd, a mans voice, could be heard. Dont quit Tabatha. Tabatha, 
Tabatha, As he continued to chant her name other voices joined in. Mostly male at first, 
but then the higher pitch of females joined in as the chant picked up steam. Tabatha 
stared in disbelief as the crowd came to its feet, cheering her on, telling her not to quit. 

Resting one plump hand on a massive hip, she lifted the microphone to her beautiful, 
round face. You want me to keep cheerleading But Im too fat now!

NO!, the crowd yelled back, as it still chanted her name. 

Tabatha did a three-sixty, her body quaking with movement. all right. Ill keep 
cheerleading, if my husband-to-be doesnt mind.

Steven shook his head yes and the crowd roared. As the noise quieted Tabatha realized 
how much time they had taken up. Weve got to get going now so they can finish this 
game, but Ill be back for the next game, she told the crowd. She and Steven headed for 
the tunnel back to the locker rooms as the crowd applauded them. With each step 
Tabatha watched her breasts jump and quiver with motion, almost bouncing up to her full 
double chin. 

Passing the pile of sweats she had stripped out of she picked up the pants, holding them 
up. Looks like Ive sort of outgrown these, she thought. 

They stopped in the hallway, a moment of privacy between them. Steven looked her in 
the eyes. How, was all he could muster.

I visited a college roommate after you left on Saturday. A roommate that had more 
brains than an entire dormitory floor combined, and one that is fat on top of it. She ended 
up in bioengineering, working with genetic nanites. All I know is that she can reprogram 
the genes of the human body. Its very experimental, and very expensive. But what are 
friends for. Anyway, I explained what I wanted to do and after she figured out that I 
hadnt gone completely off the deep end she helped me out. She programmed the nanites 
and injected them into me to help me get fat, and allow me to eat almost non-stop. They 
helped me digest the food I ate this week and put it in all the right places as fat. The pill 
was her idea to give you the special surprise of me being able to fatten up very quickly. 
Guess I owe her a dinner, Tabatha laughed as she finished the explanation. 

Knowing Steven needed to get to the locker room with the rest of his teammates Tabatha 
kissed him and told him shed be waiting for him after the game. And youre taking ME 
out to dinner, a very large, expensive dinner. After he was gone she walked over to the 
cheerleaders locker room, not quite sure what to expect. As Tabatha walked in the other 
cheerleaders rushed her, congratulating her on her engagement. After the excitement 
diminished one of the skinnier cheerleaders pulled her to the side.

Tabatha, Ive got to tell you I envy you right now. I mean, look at the size of your 
breasts, they are absolutely huge! Anyway, the guys in the crowd really seemed to get 
excited by what you look like, and, well, I was wondering, do you really like being fat, 
that fat, I mean

A small group of cheerleaders formed around them as the first cheerleader asked her 
question. Tabatha looked at them, It is absolutely the greatest thing. You should see the 
looks I get now. And all this flesh is very sensitive, if you get what I mean. 

Other cheerleaders asked more questions about how being fat felt. Finally, one spoke up, 
All this talk about getting fat is making me real, real hungry. I say we order pizzas. A 
gleam formed in the entire squads eyes. A lot of pizzas, they echoed in unison.

THE END



There it is. 

http://web.archive.org/web/20010608145436/wren-spot.com/Authors/BX1/index.shtml

Has more by the same author.

http://web.archive.org/web/20011205071751/wren-spot.com/home.shtml

That's the Wren Spot, as it was. Not all of it is saved there, but there's a good chunk of it. Lots of good stories.


----------



## The Loch Ness Monster (Aug 29, 2007)

"Darth Vader, only you could be so bold." Thanks for the story link! LNM


----------



## Observer (Aug 30, 2007)

Vader has pergormed a worthy service by recovering this classic, which has now been reformatted in larger type and reposted to the Recent Additions Forum here.


----------

